# Citroen Grand C4 Picasso 2.0HDi EGS Exclusive - Nocciola



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes I know that the thread title is a bit of a mouthful but this is my "Busy Bee".

This was one of those 3 day details. Day one, sort the interior. Day two, wash and polish the bodywork and windows. Day three, sort the wheels and wheelarches. It takes me that long as I'm disabled and just have to take it easy. I was lucky this time as the days were hot enough to keep the birds out of the sky.

The GC4P is a huge car. I even have to use a set of steps to wash and polish the roof and the windscreen.

This was a "standard" two bucket wash with noodle mits, rinse off, dry off, a coat of AG SRP and a coat of AG EGP. I've now extended my equipment to include extra cloths, mits, brushes, polishes, cleaning agents, etc. etc.

This site is beginning to cost me a fortune, but when I get result like these, especially as an amateur, my heads swells just a little bit with pride.























































Since I took these photos, I've added a couple of accessories, including a tow bar which just makes a big car look even bigger some how.


----------



## speedy (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks nice mate, is it me or does your back wheel look really small compared to the back of the car


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

And very nice it looks too :thumb:


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

speedy said:


> Looks nice mate, is it me or does your back wheel look really small compared to the back of the car


This sounds like an excuse but I deliberately didn't go for wheels bigger than the then standard 16". For two reasons: 1) the 17" and 18" wheels were several hundred pound options and 2) the smaller wheels mean larger sidewalls which in turn means a smoother ride on bumpy roads - that's very important when SWMBO has 3 collapsed discs.

The other reason it looks small is that the rear end of the car has pneumatic suspension. With the back end lowered, the tyre fills the arch really well. With the back end fully raised, the tyres look like shopping trolley wheels.


----------



## speedy (Sep 30, 2009)

I see, I thought that model came with 17" wheels as standard.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Very nice.:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, its very clean


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Great job


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

great results! :thumb:

and I know what you mean when you say it's HUUGE!  We had a Xsara Picasso, and even that was soo big when it came to detailing (eventhough it's smaller than this car! )


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks very nice , a job well done !
I really like those Grand c4 Picasso's ,very nice colour to !


----------

